# Most Hated Actors



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

I got this idea from the Butterfly Effect thread.  Which actors/actresses rub you the wrong way?  Who are the people who, no matter what role they take, you are just never going to like them?  Here's a few of mine, in no particular order.

-Ashton Kutcher
-Drew Barrymore
-Matt Damon
-Ben Affleck
-Sylvester Stallone
-Demi Moore
-Carrot Top: He needs to suffer......  
-Paris Hilton
-Leonardo Di'Caprio
-Jennifer Aniston
-Sarah Jessica Parker
-Pamela Anderson
-Britney Spears
-Julia Roberts


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 13, 2004)

Ben Affleck here.  I can't understand why Hollywood loves this guy so much and keeps giving him movie roles.

I'm also not overly fond of Drew Barrymore.

I'll probably think of more later.  Those are just two I spotted on Enchantress' list that I can't stand.


----------



## Villano (Jul 13, 2004)

Off-hand, I'd say:

Ben Affleck
Leonardo Di'Caprio
Sean Penn
Adam Sandler
Chris Farley
David Arquette
Tom Greene
Madonna (although calling her an actor is a stretch...   )
Heath Ledger
Bruce Paine (D&D, Highlander: Endgame)
George Clooney

There are probably some more, but I can't think of them at the moment...


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 13, 2004)

Barbara Streisand:  Her acting talent is inversely proportionate to her ego.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh my dear lord, Ashton Kutcher.  I don't know how the hell he became such a big celebrity, but it certainly wasn't on any sort of talent.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 13, 2004)

Man, the *Aston Kutcher* hate here is palpable. 

I can explain why he gets work if you folks really need me to: _he is an abnormally handsome man with (if you've folowed his work on "That 70's show") excellent comic timing_.

It remains to be seen whether he can do drama or not (I didn;t bother to see "Butterfly Effect"), but to deny that he is a gifted physical comic is ludicrous.

I can't beleive the poster above who hates *Sean Penn*. Penn can kind of be a dink to the media, but as far as acting ability goes, _the man has the chops_. He is almost universally respected by his peers and is one of the few "naturals" that the hollywood system has produced in ages.

He makes good material fantastic (Take a look at _Dead Man Walking_, _Colors_, or the currently playing _Mystic river_) and makes so-so material _sing_ (take alook at the original _Bad Boys_ with *Esai Morales*, or hell _Fast Times at Ridgemont High_ where he set every single likeable moron character of the last twenty years (Bill and Ted, Beavis and Butthead, Brad Pitt's "Floyd" in *True Romance* etc. ) in motion.

Hating Sean Penn is like hating _quality acting_.

_Shanghai Surpirse_ is, I'll grant you, an anomaly....the things we do for our wives/girlfriends


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin Spacey (thank god he's finally fallen off the radar; hopefully, permanently)
John Cusak (omigod he's going to ruin "A Doll's House" next; Ibsen is spinning in his grave)
Meryl Streep (before dingos ate her baby; I have started liking her since then)

Usually I hate a performance (or two or three or twenty) but I don't usually hate the actor.  But the unholy three I have listed above--Kevin, John, and pre-dingo Meryl--well, I can barely stand to watch the trailers for their movies, much less the movies themselves.

Ashton Kutcher was Mr. Fresh Face of Iowa back in 1990-something.  Somehow that led to underwear modeling, which led to "That 70's Show" which led to Demi Moore.  Such is the entertainmen business in the new millenium.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 13, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Hating Sean Penn is like hating _quality acting_.



Hey. I have seen _Fast Times on Ridgemont High._ THAT is not quality acting.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2004)

Leonardo diCaprio annoys me (though surprisingly, he didn't bother me at all in _Catch Me If You Can_)... I couldn't believe that the dream cast they put together for _Man in the Iron Mask_ also had Leo in _two bloody roles_...

Olivia d'Abo and Andrea Thompson really rub me the wrong way - just their showing up on screen sets my teeth on edge.  Andrea Thompson ruined most of a season of _JAG_ for me, and I was most upset when Patricia Tallman was basically replaced by her after the Babylon 5 pilot... but fortunately Lyta came back eventually 

I've never, ever liked Uma Thurman.  Oddly, I like a lot of movies that she's in, very much... but I like them _despite_ her 

-Hyp.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jul 13, 2004)

Pauly Shore
Carrot Top

Beyond that, there aren't any actors/actresses who I don't like in any fashion.

Brad


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 13, 2004)

Since when did Carrot Top act?

Who do I hate? Jim Carrey. Probably because everyone in the 90's think he's better than Robin Williams.

Pbbbbpppttt!!!   

But I do agree on Pauly Shore and Pamela Anderson. They should be seen not heard ... well, for Pamela Anderson. Pauly Shore should not be anywhere within eyesight or earshot of me. EVER.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 13, 2004)

I tend to avoid movies with any of the following in them

Leonardo diCaprio
Sean Penn
Susan Sarandon
Tim Robbins
Janeane Garafalo
Kevin Spacey
Jane Fonda
Pauly Shore
Jack Black
Al Pacino
Meryl Streep


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 13, 2004)

Just goes to show, I guess. I'm seeing a lot of actors on this list that I really like. Kevin Spacey, Drew Barrymore, Al Pacino, Jack Black, Matt Damon, Janeane Garofalo, John Cusack... Granted, I often take issue with their choice of roles (I like Jack Black, but I dislike most of the movies he stars in), but I like all of these people as actors.

On the other hand, I would like to shoot everyone who ever even considered putting the following people on the big screen (or any screen):

Adam Sandler
Rob Schneider
Paris Hilton
Any Wayons except Keenan Ivory
Britney Spears
Aston Kutcher

I'm sure there are plenty of others, but those are the ones who come most immediately to mind. I'll add more to the list as they occur to me.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 13, 2004)

I have an irrational hatred for Elijah Wood. Must be a "Deep Impact" thing.

But yet I liked his Frodo in LotR.


EDIT:  Um.  Re-reading my post - that didn't come out right...


----------



## Green Knight (Jul 13, 2004)

George Clooney (Couldn't act his way out of a paper bag. His career should've never progressed past acting in B-Movies and playing Booker on "Roseanne") 
Julia Roberts (With those lips, she looks like she's about to swallow someone whole) 
Ben Affleck (I hate Bennifer's haircut. He looks like a small child) 
Leonardo DiCaprio (Totally without class. Titanic wins a buttload of nominations, but because he doesn't get one, he doesn't show up to the Emmy's. How about showing up to support your coworkers, prick?) 
Alec Baldwin (Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......) 
Whoopi Goldberg ("You's is ugly. You's sure ugly. You's STILL ugly!") 
Madonna (I despise this walking STD Delivery System) 
Ashton Kutcher (Warner wanted him for both Batman AND Superman?!? On top of which, HE TURNED THEM DOWN! What kind of a world do we live in?!?)
 
That's all I can think of at the moment, though there're a whole slew more that I strongly dislike.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 13, 2004)

afleck does a good afleck.
he was great in chasing amy and pretty good in good will hunting.
sure, most of his other roles have him come across afleck-y.

but sean connery does the same thing, and nobody bashes him. except me.
every thing connerys done in the last 15 years that i can think of is rubbish 

anywho, this whole list is silly.
cuz as soon as we have an actor who we wont go see a movie from...

keanu reeves makes the matrix.
or somesuch.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 13, 2004)

I dunno.  Usually not worth the time and energy to really hate people.

I'm not overly fond of either Uma Thruman or Jim Carey, but with both of them I have seen roles where I really did like them.

I've never understood the attraction to Tom Cruise, Leo DiCaprio, or Brad Pitt, but everyone needs eyecandy and, again, each of them (well, not Leo yet) has done at least one film that I really liked them in.

There are many actors on this list so far that I can see I have never really seen in action (Tom Green, f'r'xample), so it isn't entirely fair for me to judge them.

But wait, there is Keanu -- only good thing he did was _Bill & Ted_.  But even he has one.


----------



## billd91 (Jul 13, 2004)

Everyone bashing DiCaprio should really check out "What's Eating Gilbert Grape?" He's awesome in it.

For the most part, individual actors don't rub me the wrong way very much if they can do a decent job and are credible in playing their roles. There are, as always, a few exceptions.

Actors who do rub me the wrong way:

Hugh Grant - that stupid, blinking English guy
Faye Dunaway
Steven Segal
Burt Reynolds (though he was good in Boogie Nights)
Pauly Shore


----------



## Reflex (Jul 13, 2004)

While I certainly can concede on no-brainers like Pauly Shore, my latest pet peeve in this vein has to be Will Smith. Every time I see an I Robot trailer, a part of my childhood dies. Since the ad runs so much, I'm now having trouble remembering ferrying those big dusty Asimov tomes from the library, eagerly cracking the plastic coated dustcovers to lose myself in the worlds contained within. Replacing my fond memories are images of Will dialing in the same smack-talkin' Big Willie character, tearing up the scenery to the accompaniment of overblown pyrotechnics. 

Will always ruins a movie for me because to me, he is That Guy In the Back of the Theatre. You know the one- The guy who bellows throughout the movie, shouting out his idea of clever rejoinders. Normally by watching the movie on DVD, you can avoid That Guy... But when Will Smith helms a movie, you can't escape him, because he's now the grinning-ear-to-ear protagonist. He's a definite deal-breaker for me. As a rapper, he was always soft. As an actor, he's positively talcum.

As for others, here's a brief stream-of-consciousness 2AM list:
Lorenzo Lamas, Steven Seagal, although watching him die in Executive Decision made the movie, Melanie Griffith, Jeremy Irons, which is a sad state of affairs, *not* John Malkovich, although he almost made the list after seeing him in Rounders and Knockaround Guys back to back, but as long as he avoids accents he's fine, Jennifer Tilly, probably for the same reason as Melanie, the baby-voice falsetto whisper, Dana Carvey, who seems hellbent on making us forget he was ever funny, Andy Dick, who never was, David Spade, who now only illustrates how much he owed to Farley, and... that's where the stream runs dry enough that I don't feel like dredging the depths any longer.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 13, 2004)

Pierce Brosnan and... oh man, what's his name.... I can't remember right now. More later.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 13, 2004)

Whenever I see Christopher Lambert on a screen, I want to claw out my eyes, stick burning forks in my eardrums, and take a laser to my forebrain to burn out the memory.


----------



## D+1 (Jul 13, 2004)

Pauly Shore (the next person to grant him a movie role MUST BE SHOT WITH AN ANVIL!)
Tom Greene (makes me want to bleed out of my eyeballs)
Denise Richards (defines bimbo)
Rob Schneider (EVER in a leading role for demonstrating excreable taste in projects, tolerable in supporting roles)

Augh!  No, it's too painful.  I can't think of any more now...


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 13, 2004)

There's noone I hate, but Julia Roberts creeps me out. There's something fake about her, more than just regular Hollywood fake. It's like she an alien, pretending to be human. Whenever I see a movie she's in, I get nothing from her emotionally, it's like she can't feel anything and just has to pretend to. Same thing when I see her outside of movies. Am I the only one who gets that feel from her?


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 13, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Since when did Carrot Top act?



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118836/


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 13, 2004)

Ben Affleck: I dislike him with a passion I do not understand, just seeing him ticks me off.  He may be a great guy, a buddy kind of guy but he makes my skin crawl and hackles raise.  I think I may need help.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 13, 2004)

Reese Witherspoon - She is, by many accounts, a tremendously unlikeable person. I find her unattractive and unengaging as an actress, and she consistently (since it became a matter of choice for her) takes roles in films which belong to abominable genres. Case in point: _Legally Blonde_.

Jennifer Garner - I can use no better words than "ugly" and "talentless". I don't normally judge actors or actresses according to their looks, but when people are heavily promoted on the basis of their supposed sex appeal I don't get the choice. I think she's a terrible actress.

Roberto Benigni - Not only lacking in talent, but also a sentimental filmmaker. _Life Is Beautiful_ is a crime, and the man is unfunny.

That's about all the people who leap to mind - if this were a thread about awful directors or musicians, it'd be much easier.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 13, 2004)

I can't really add much to the list - while there are a lot of actors whose work I don't particularly enjoy, very few could even rank up close to my hating them... Pauly Shore... I guess Carrot Top,  even though I've (fortunately) never seen one of his "movies". Maybe add David Arquette to that list as well.


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Jul 13, 2004)

Whoopi Goldberg, Rosie O'Donnell, Any Baldwin other than Alec or Adam, Leo, Babs, Michael Moore (I know he's not an actor per se but he does star in those propaganda films he makes.) and Steven Segal.


----------



## Farganger (Jul 13, 2004)

Although "hate" might be too strong of a work, I am singularly unimpressed by a few reasonably popular actors.  Billy Crystal, Robin Williams and Adam Sandler spring to mind.  

I notice they are all comic actors . . . it is not impossible that my sense of humor is somewhat out of step with the times!


----------



## Villano (Jul 13, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I can't beleive the poster above who hates *Sean Penn*.




A Sean Penn film can be summed up as people walking around and mumbling about how terrible their lives are while the movie screams, "Look at me!  I'm important!  Can't you see how deep and meaningful I am?!"  




			
				mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> Reese Witherspoon - She is, by many accounts, a tremendously unlikeable person. I find her unattractive and unengaging as an actress, and she consistently (since it became a matter of choice for her) takes roles in films which belong to abominable genres. Case in point: _Legally Blonde_.




I don't hate Witherspoon, but I agree with you about her unattractiveness. She has those giant freak eyes, like Heather Graham.  I know there are people who like both of them, but I don't get it.




> Roberto Benigni - Not only lacking in talent, but also a sentimental filmmaker. _Life Is Beautiful_ is a crime, and the man is unfunny.




Oh, come on!  What about Pinocchio?  What other balding 50 year old would be brave enough to put on a clown costume and pretend to be a little boy with a five o'clock shadow?!    

Well, if they rewrote the script so that Pinocchio's daughter died horribly or his wife had cancer or something, Sean Penn would probably do it.   

I'll also add Barbara Streisand and Jane Fonda to my "most hated".  

Alec Baldwin and Will Smith are frankly pushing it with me.  They aren't on the list as of yet, but they haven't done anything good in a while.   Keanu has Bill & Ted and the first Matrix, but, like Ben Affleck, I'm at a loss to explain how he's managed to sustain himself in the business.  

Finally, Halle Berry.  I've never seen Monster's Ball, so I might be missing something, but, from the films I've seen, I don't get how she's considered a great actress (and I really doubt Catwoman will change my mind).  I think the only reason they put Madonna in Die Another Day was to make her look good.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> There's noone I hate, but Julia Roberts creeps me out. There's something fake about her, more than just regular Hollywood fake. It's like she an alien, pretending to be human. Whenever I see a movie she's in, I get nothing from her emotionally, it's like she can't feel anything and just has to pretend to. Same thing when I see her outside of movies. Am I the only one who gets that feel from her?




Can't feel anything and has to pretend to?  Sounds like acting to me!  
Actually, I have never liked her in anything I've ever seen her in.  The movie I hated most was Pretty Woman, which is what Hollywood loved her most in.  The only movie I can half stand her in is Hook, which is what Hollywood thinks she did the worst in......Did I miss something? :\ 

Actually, I also thought of some more as well.

-Yasmin Bleeth
-Jessica Simpson:  I mean, she can't even do a commercial....
-Eliza Dushku:  I don't know why for sure, but I just really don't like her.
-Will Ferrel
-Owen Wilson:  Lord, I hate his mouth!  He's constantly doing this stupid pout thing that makes me want to rip his lips off!    
Russel Crowe
-Tom Cruise:  He was ok, in the Last Samurai, and in Interview with the Vampire, but I still don't like him.
Jennifer Lopez
The Rock:  Who the hell told this guy that he could act??!!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> Keanu has Bill & Ted and the first Matrix, but, like Ben Affleck, I'm at a loss to explain how he's managed to sustain himself in the business.




I'd like to add _Point Break_ to that list.  Playing a Surfer Dude was fine.

He should never have been in _Dangerous Liaisons_ or [shudder] _Much Ado About Nothing_, though.

He was fine in _The Matrix_... but I can't shake the feeling that there are plenty of people out there who would have been _better_...

-Hyp.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Jul 14, 2004)

Let's see, how many people can I piss off?

*Pauly Shore* (kill it before it breeds)
*Jennifer Lopez* (why do people think she's hot? That ass is so FAT!)
(Oops, just thought of ONE film of her's - Selena - and I'm sure someone else could have done it better!)
*Carrot Top* (I can't even watch his commercials - KILL, KILL, KILL, please!)
*Tom Greene* (not funny, not funny, not funny, lets see, did I say NOT FUNNY!)
*Aston Kutcher* (maybe he is good - with good writers to back him, but, why is hollywood supporting that disrespectfull show of his? Eeeewwwwwhhhh!)

Not hates, just don't get what's going on with them.

*Jim Carrey* (makes a good movie, makes a bad movie, back and forth - WTF)
*Sandra Bullock* (watching her movies is like panning for gold, every so often - flash - a good moment - flash - a good movie)
*Julia Roberts* (if that mouth was any bigger, the top of her head would fall off! Put her in a normal role - not a hottie role - and she shines)
*Adam Sandler* (so many poor choices - so few good ones - much of that and he goes up to the other list)
*Paris Hilton* (brain dead rich blonde - why does anyone care what she thinks?)

Sometimes, going to the movies is like walking thru a minefield, you never know whether you live or die.


----------



## Dagger75 (Jul 14, 2004)

I might as well through my 2 cents in.

 Ashton- Never found him funny. EVER.

 Jennifer Lopez- Ughhh

 Demi Moore- Never Cared for her in anything she has ever done.

 Yahoo Serious- I was forced to sit thorugh some hellspawn movie where he was Einstien from Australia.  I don't know what I did to deserve remembering this movie.

 Tom Green- Saw Freddie got fingered.  There is a Hell and this is the inflight movie on your way there.

 Normally I pretty forgiving for actors and actresses.

 I wanted to hate Alec Baldwin but he was in The Shadow, a guilty pleasure of mine.

 Leo Dicaprio-  Whats eating Gilbert Grape.. WOW!!!  He was also in Growing Pains.  He has done nothing but crap IMHO and is moving to the will not see because he is in the movie section.


----------



## D+1 (Jul 14, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> Finally, Halle Berry.  I've never seen Monster's Ball, so I might be missing something, but, from the films I've seen, I don't get how she's considered a great actress (and I really doubt Catwoman will change my mind).



She isn't a "great" actress.  Anyone who says so isn't paying attention.  She is at least an adequate actress; competent; capable; (insert Thesaurus here).  She also happens to be one of the most beautiful women on the planet (MHO, though probably not top 10 on my list) and that counts for a lot in Hollywood.

She won a Best Actress Oscar, the first African American to win in that category and there are those who make far more of that than is deserved (for a variety of reasons).  She's a top BO draw and at least good at her job, but that doesn't make her a "great" actress - it makes her a "great" movie star.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 14, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118836/



Thank goodness I didn't see it. Must be a direct-to-video, because I didn't see it opening in my local theaters at the time.


----------



## Villano (Jul 14, 2004)

D+1 said:
			
		

> She won a Best Actress Oscar, the first African American to win in that category and there are those who make far more of that than is deserved (for a variety of reasons).  She's a top BO draw and at least good at her job, but that doesn't make her a "great" actress - it makes her a "great" movie star.




The problem is of course that Best Actress implies that she was, well, the best _actress_.  

That doesn't mean that I'm diagreeing with you.  All film awards mean less than nothing.  Dennis Leary used to joke about being on the Acadamy, saying that he voted for his friends first, people he owed favors to next, the films he's seen after that, etc. (I don't remember the order in which he voted).  The point is that the quality of whatever it was he was voting on was irrelevant.

And, really, is Ben Affleck the one you want determining what film had the best sound editing?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 14, 2004)

Ooh, definitely thought of another one.  Sandra Bullock.  I do feel sorry for her a bit, because it seems she keeps getting shoved into these cheesy, stale chick-flick rom-com parts, but then again she keeps taking them, so....

I'll definitely avoid anything she is in.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Can't feel anything and has to pretend to?  Sounds like acting to me!
> Actually, I have never liked her in anything I've ever seen her in.  The movie I hated most was Pretty Woman, which is what Hollywood loved her most in.  The only movie I can half stand her in is Hook, which is what Hollywood thinks she did the worst in......Did I miss something? :\



I can't quite explain it, but when I see her in a movie, it's as though she has never felt the emoiton she is trying to portray. It pulls me out of the movie completely. It's like she doesn't even know how to pretend to feel what she is pretending to feel. And it's the exact same way when I've seen her on talk shows and speaking in public. Just completely and totally fake. Oddly enough though, I thought she was ok in Hook also.


----------



## JediSoth (Jul 14, 2004)

My most reviled actors/actress, mostly in order:

 Pauly Shore
 Leonardo DiCaprio
 Barbra Streisand
 Martin Lawrence
 Tom Green
 Ashton Kutcher
 David Spade
 Chris Farley
 Jane Fonda
 Tim Robbins
 Susan Sarandon

 These are all people I go out of my way to avoid seeing in movies. I only saw _Titanic _for three reasons: James Cameron, Kate Winslet, and the death of Leo DiCrapio's character.

 Tom Cruise used to be on that list, but I started liking him in _Interview With the Vampire_, and I really enjoyed _Minority Report_. I still don't go out of my way to see his movies though. 

 JediSoth


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 14, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Oddly enough though, I thought she was ok in Hook also.




It's 'cause she finally had a body small enough to go with her brain.


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Jul 14, 2004)

_I don't hate Witherspoon, but I agree with you about her unattractiveness. She has those giant freak eyes, like Heather Graham.  I know there are people who like both of them, but I don't get it._

I don't care for Reese but she isnt unattractive. Heather Graham on the otherhand I like. I mean come on! Roller Girl & Felcity Shagewell! they were hot!



_I'll also add Barbara Streisand and Jane Fonda to my "most hated". _ 

Jane Stays off of my list simply because of Barbarella   

_Alec Baldwin and Will Smith are frankly pushing it with me.  They aren't on the list as of yet, but they haven't done anything good in a while.   Keanu has Bill & Ted and the first Matrix, but, like Ben Affleck, I'm at a loss to explain how he's managed to sustain himself in the business.  _ 

I really dislike Alec off screen. but I have loved some of his stuff on. He was just too cool as the Phantom,  and he totally made the Glengary Glenross. As for recent stuff.  He was awesome in The Cooler.
Will Smith is OK as long as you are looking for a smart alec action star.

_Finally, Halle Berry.  I've never seen Monster's Ball, so I might be missing something, but, from the films I've seen, I don't get how she's considered a great actress (and I really doubt Catwoman will change my mind).  I think the only reason they put Madonna in Die Another Day was to make her look good._

Well.... Halle is hot, and she was pretty good in Monster's Ball. Plus she was all kinds of nekid  in that film too


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 15, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> There's noone I hate, but Julia Roberts creeps me out. There's something fake about her, more than just regular Hollywood fake. It's like she an alien, pretending to be human. Whenever I see a movie she's in, I get nothing from her emotionally, it's like she can't feel anything and just has to pretend to. Same thing when I see her outside of movies. Am I the only one who gets that feel from her?




Gee... sounds alot like Paris Hilton and Christina Agulera.... both are fake and look like cheesy, cheap barbie dolls.   

I can't stand Carrot Top. He makes me NOT want to get AT&T for sure!!


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 15, 2004)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Gee... sounds alot like Paris Hilton and Christina Agulera.... both are fake and look like cheesy, cheap barbie dolls.



I haven't seen enough of either of those two to know for sure, but yeah, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Arthur Tealeaf (Jul 15, 2004)

Sandra Bullock!

Only other one I can think of right now is Leonardo DiCaprio. Probably many more though.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

Jim Carrey. Just don't like him for some reason.



> Paris Hilton (brain dead rich blonde - why does anyone care what she thinks?)




I think everyone is waiting for her to do so eventually... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 15, 2004)

It's totally beyond me how people like Carrot Top and Tom Green achieved 
 celebrity status. I can laugh at nearly anything. I have a very broad sense 
 of humour. My friends make fun at me for it. How can I find anything funny.

 Them not so much.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jul 16, 2004)

These are the ones who just make me grind my teeth.

Jim Carrey
Jennifer Lopez ( though I did like her in Selena)
Penelope Cruz She's ugly and she can't act. 
Russel Crowe I will admit he can act but I can't stand his boorish ways.
Paris Hilton What a cheap slut.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 16, 2004)

In no particular order:
*Meg Ryan* Smug and dull
*Ben Affleck*
*Sting* No actor
*Keanu Reeves*
*Demi Moore*
*Jennifer Lopez*

And that's just for starters....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 16, 2004)

*Paris Hilton---- think??? Impossible!!! ::gasp!::*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> I think everyone is waiting for her [Paris Hilton]to do so eventually...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




To quote a commercial shown a couple of years ago here in the States for a candy bar known as Snickers: "Not going anywhere for awhile? Grab a Snickers Bar!" 

I love that tagline!


----------



## MarauderX (Jul 16, 2004)

*Drew.  Barrymore. * 

Should never have gone beyond E.T., IMO.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 16, 2004)

*From the top of my head, in no particular order:*
christina ricci
martin lawrence
barbara streisand
steve zahl
ashton kutcher
adam sandler
will smith
drew barrymore
denise richards
jason biggs
cameron diaz
steven seagal (although he is not an actor, rather "combat dummy").
EDIT: glen close !!!
As you might noticed, i don't find them worthy of capital letters.


----------



## milotha (Jul 18, 2004)

Strangely, my least favorite actor of all is: Kevin Costner.  After ruining the Postman and Water World, what can you say.

Jim Carrey
Adam Sandler
Steven Seagal
Tom Greene
David Spade
Chris Farley
Pauly Shore

Pam Anderson
Meg Ryan
Demi Moore
Lucy Lui


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 18, 2004)

milotha said:
			
		

> Strangely, my least favorite actor of all is: Kevin Costner.  After ruining the Postman and Water World, what can you say.




My parents _love_ the Costner/Patton Postman.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hrothgar the Dwarf (Jul 18, 2004)

i'm surprised no one has mentioned one of my most hated: Ben Stiller.

he puts out a movie every few months, they're all horrible.  Jerry Stiller must not have rubbed off on him very much.  ben's such a douchbag.  it seems I remember a movie that I laughed at, but I cannot remember what it was and I know it wasn't even in the last 5 years.

horrible.

I hate bennifer as well, but I've always liked Matt Damon.  Bourne movies, Talented Mr Ripley.  Good stuff.


----------



## kolvar (Jul 18, 2004)

Leonardo was great in Gilbert Grape and Jim Carrol (or whatever the name of this movie was, where he played a junky). He was a decent evil king in the man with the iron mask (And for all, who ask, why he was cast: He draws the chicks, ah sorry, girls, to a movie, only boys would normally attend to. (By the way: what a great charge!!!!). The same goes for most other actors, who are cast to get to the lower part of the body of either male or female audiences (I should know, my wife loves Keanu and I myself think, that J.Lo is quite hot in this one scene in this dream-movie (oh, the movie was that bad, I even can't remember the title)).

Dustin Hoffman does it for me. He is a great "actor" (although it is said, that he does not act but lives the roles) but he has some rather silly ways.
Andy Macdowal (or however she is written). She ruins every movie.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 18, 2004)

kolvar said:
			
		

> He was a decent evil king in the man with the iron mask




[snarl]

That still irritates me.

To take Depardieu, Malkovich, Byrne, and Irons, and to then put _diCaprio_ in _two roles_...

Rrrrr.

-Hyp.


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Jul 18, 2004)

*comedy*

Do a lot of you people not like comedies?
I see a lot of hate for Adam Sandler, Ben Stiller, Jim Carey, and Jack Black. I find most of there stuff to be hilarious. ( And I havent seen Envy so I'm not holding that against anyone) Granted some of there stuff can be pretty low brow, But Stiller has a lot of intelligent comedy in his background too. And hey, Weiner and fart jokes can still be funny even if low brow. Its not like these guys are carrot top, tom green or pauly shore. I get hating those three.


----------



## BluWolf (Jul 18, 2004)

Richard Gere.

He seems like an OK guy but his acting is so dull it's distracting. Only role I ever seen him in worth the watch was "Officer & a Gentleman".


----------



## D+1 (Jul 18, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> The problem is of course that Best Actress implies that she was, well, the best _actress_.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I'm diagreeing with you.  All film awards mean less than nothing.



There are two awards I can think of that carry ANY real weight, or are anything less than a peurile, self-congratulatory shcmooze-fest.  One is Peoples Choice, the other is BOX OFFICE/sales numbers.  The Oscars is the worst offender by far.  Year after year the discussion about who will win is based LASTLY on merit for work performed and foremost on who will get votes based on all other criteria - repeatedly lost so gets a sympathy vote, heavily campaigned, is owed favors by others, holds politically correct views, etc.  I stopped watching them last year because it got me too p.o.'d to stand it anymore.


> And, really, is Ben Affleck the one you want determining what film had the best sound editing?



Just for the fun of picking a nit, the actors don't vote on the technical awards.  The Academy technical awards may actually be meritorious, but I don't know enough about the behind-the-scenes of the technical side of the motion picture world.  Who does?  Although, because of the sickeningly biased voting on the more celebrity-oriented categories, even if they ARE meritorious they retain the appearance of being used as consolation prizes to the actors/productions that just don't quite rate high enough on the brownie points scale to get awards for an ACTUAL "best" performance.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2004)

Maybe that's why I don't watch oscar-style movies. Too much sob story for my tastes! I prefer action and some comedy movies (depending on which ones). But mostly action flicks.

@Kolvar:   at your SN. 'Cause a friend of mine used the same name for his Klingon persona some years ago (he's since "retired" playing Klingon).


----------



## Villano (Jul 19, 2004)

D+1 said:
			
		

> Just for the fun of picking a nit, the actors don't vote on the technical awards.




Oh, thank God for that!  At least the Academy realizes that actors are indeed too stupid to vote in certain categories.   




> The Academy technical awards may actually be meritorious, but I don't know enough about the behind-the-scenes of the technical side of the motion picture world.  Who does?  Although, because of the sickeningly biased voting on the more celebrity-oriented categories, even if they ARE meritorious they retain the appearance of being used as consolation prizes to the actors/productions that just don't quite rate high enough on the brownie points scale to get awards for an ACTUAL "best" performance.




Oh yeah, the "consolation prizes".  Very true.


----------



## crabclaw (Jul 19, 2004)

Will Smith (Defiler of Classic/Great Sci-Fi Flicks)

Jim Carey and Tom Green – are the funniest people alive!


----------



## Brandigan (Jul 19, 2004)

Adam Sandler
Julia Roberts
Keanu Reeves
Sandra Bullock
Steven Steagal

 I thought I had repressed these memories, thanks a lot you @#$holes!


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 19, 2004)

Umm wow, you all suck.   

Seriously I can't think of any actor that stops me form watching a movie.  OK carrot top being the star would proably stop me, but I've never seen him in a movie so I can't say.  Pauli Shore seems to be a favorite on this list and yet I can think of a few movies I saw of his that I enjoyed enough that it was worth the price of admitence.(and I bet lots of the haters did at the time, but now in our current conventional standards of comedy his style no longer flies)  I wont buy any of his movies except maybe in the army now which was good enough where I might.

The closest for me is robin williams in a comedy roll.  He always seems to come across as just attention starved and not very funny, just sort of like an annoying kid trying to get their parents attention.

My guess is though that instead of picking actors people here would be better off pciking genres.  Many of the hate actors lists were basically a colection of actors who acted in 1 type of genre.  There seems to be a world of hate going aorund for the stupid style comedy, like dumb and dumber(hated it) or dude where's my car(should be in top 10 greatest comedies)


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 19, 2004)

You hated Dumb and Dumber and thought Dude Where's My Car was good?

 Heh. First one I've met.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 19, 2004)

Don Johnson

or Melanie Griffith


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 19, 2004)

There's only one actor I cannot stand - Val Kilmer. Please, close your ****** mouth.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Jul 19, 2004)

Teflon billy said:
			
		

> I can't beleive the poster above who hates Sean Penn. Penn can kind of be a dink to the media, but as far as acting ability goes, the man has the chops. He is almost universally respected by his peers and is one of the few "naturals" that the hollywood system has produced in ages.
> 
> He makes good material fantastic…
> 
> Hating Sean Penn is like hating quality acting.




 I agree. I like Sean Penn too. And I like his choice of roles. And I like how he's a "dink" to the media. Didn't he punch a photographer a few years ago? 

[off topic] the popperazzi and the servile slugs they pander to are among the lowest forms of humanity. If I was famous, I'd be punching them too. They would have dozens of great pics of my middle finger in their faces. They wouldn't be able to print or broadcast anything I said to them because of the FCC. When I get into my car, they'd know to run (not walk) out of my way. 

As an intelligent human being with my own life, I really don't give a rat's ass who J-lo married this week, or what Britney wore to an awards show, or who Tom Cruise was seen with last week, or what Madonna does on her vacations. I really don't care.  
 [/off topic]

 Actors I don't like:
Kevin Costner 
Nicholas Cage (though I hear he is a cool person in RL, I just don't like his acting.)
Leonardo Didouchbag 
Jenean Graffalo (if she would just shut up, it would make a big improvement)
Bett Midler (please God, stop the torture)

 Along with some others....


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 19, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> There's only one actor I cannot stand - Val Kilmer. Please, close your ****** mouth.




From Batman, to porn star, to Moses..... How can you not like this guy?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 19, 2004)

milotha said:
			
		

> Strangely, my least favorite actor of all is: Kevin Costner.




Bleh!  Bad actor!  The guy says, "I love you," the same way he says, "I want a hotdog." :\


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 19, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Val Kilmer. Please, close your ****** mouth.




[giggle]

Never really noticed.  But you've got a point 

-Hyp.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 20, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> There's only one actor I cannot stand - Val Kilmer. Please, close your ****** mouth.



Agreed! I'm of the opinion that there are *actors* and there are *pouters*.

Other non-faves:
Kevin Costner (it's hard to root for a protagonist you'd like to punch);
Mark Wahlberg (all the personality of reinforced cardboard);
Owen Wilson (Sean Penn did Jeff Spiccoli just fine in _one_ movie);
Julianne Moore (aren't we something?);
Andie McDowell (better presence in cosmetics commercials); &
Uma Thurman (easy on the eyes, horrid on the ears).


----------

